# Coughing hen...I don't know what to do



## rlynd6 (Feb 25, 2014)

My hen is making an awful coughing noise almost making her sound like a turkey. She also stretches her neck way out with her mouth wide open making no noise (almost looks like she is gagging or trying to clear her throat). I don't know what to do for her so I put her down cellar away from the other chickens. One of my other ones started doing the gagging thing last night and she has a little cough but not as severe. Ease help

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you take a maglight and look in her mouth and as far down her throat as possible? You want to check for anything blocking her airway. 

You will also need to do a very thorough assessment of her. When she's not coughing does her breathing sound normal? Do you see any drainage any where? What does the rest of her look like? Clear, bright eyes, bright red comb. Be detailed, since we can not see for ourselves we have to rely on you to provide every bit of information.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

That looks like gape worm or other respiratory disease. Below are symptoms of gape worm I got from a site:

*Signs and symptoms*
The first thing usually noticed is a bird gasping for breath, opening and closing its beak (Gaping). Other signs of respiratory distress include head shaking, neck stretching and a gurgling sound coming from the throat but this could also signal a respiratory infection, so if in doubt seek medical advice. A heavy infestation if gape worm, if left untreated will eventually lead to the birds death through suffocation. 
Treatment
Good husbandry, including regular worming, rotation of the birds land and regular cleaning of droppings in the bedding area.
Flubenvet is the only wormer available in the UK that is licensed for use in poultry and will kill gape worms.
(Source Here)

Also watch


----------

